# successful lowtech carpets- please share pics



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey folks. I have a bone to pick with many of the internet "authorities". I keep reading and hearing how you really can't grow successful or lush carpets without co2 so why don't we post some pics and prove them wrong.









Here is one week of carpet growth from HM:


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Don't have any pics as it's not really a carpet. HOWEVER I stuck a sprig of glosso into my 5g with a 5w fugeray clip on light for lighting and it is already growing low along the ground. Not sure if it'll carpet, but atm it looks possible.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Only had them in nano tanks though; but here they are... all low tech tanks with dirt bottom. Higher lighting levels used and nano works well cos light penetration to the bottom is easier, and less steep lighting gradient from top to bottom. Better plant to water ratio also keeps algae down


















vid: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V---lJoiQdw

























HC is the icing on the cake; but really quite a specific setup as this was grown under metal halides, planted samples were taken from CO2 enriched tank with exactly same soil/water parameters to reduce transition stress

the formula becomes easily repeatable, and its cheap to experiment cos they're all small tanks w/o CO2


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

I had a carpet of dwarf sag covering about 60% of my 55g. I had to pull it all out after I left the lights on for 4 days (oops!) and they were all covered in algae.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Inspiring!


----------



## schnebbles (Jan 10, 2015)

I hope my crypts get as nice as some of those!!

Xia - are those downoi? I need those too, lol!


----------

